# New snakes



## AlmondsburyReptiles (Jul 26, 2011)

Should be a good day today. going to look at some snakes, fingers crossed we'll bring back something different for the store.


----------



## lil-lizzi (Jul 22, 2009)

What one's is it you're hoping to get?


----------

